# Vinyl cutter error message



## TAPcustoms (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a Roland GX-24 vinyl cutter that is run from my HP with Windows Vista. I just upgraded the driver for Vista compatability, but my cutter is giving me trouble. 

When I power on the cutter, I am prompted to select sheet type. When I enter 'roll', or anything else for that matter, the cutter head drives to the far left and I get a "bad position" error message. I have tried to test the connection but received no response. The upgrade for the driver and software was performed on the cutter with no recognition or download problems, but this thing just won't cut at the moment.

I originally had the whole system set up on my other computer, which runs on XP, and have tried running things on it as well to confirm problems, and it's the same thing: no recognition.

Any ideas???? Thanks for helping the newb!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't think the problem is with your computer/software. I just unplugged my GX-24, powered it up and loaded a sheet with no problem. 

My first 'guess' is to look under the blue cutter head and check for an obstruction, like a piece of paper or vinyl that is blocking the optical eye. 

Second guess it the placement of the pinch rollers. Move them around as if you had a smaller sheet loaded and try again. (keep them under the white markers)

Third guess it to check the vinyl path on the back side of the cutter, if the vinyl is not in contact with the bed, the 'end of sheet' sensor will give an error. Make sure the vinyl doesn't dive down between the roll or float up over the top of the roll. 
The sensors are 6.5" from the left side of the cutting bed. A small square with 2 little eyes. The vinyl must be in contact with them at all times.

Hope this helps...


----------



## TAPcustoms (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you John,

Guess #2 was the correct diagnosis. I had the right hand roller in the dark. 

I'm assuming my upgrade isn't complete as my cutting input was started, the cutter head went through a small sequence of motion, but no cutting. The blade never dropped and there was no action from the motor, other than tracing some paths and then stopping.

Thank you for your quick and helpful response, I do appreciate it. Would you know if there are any publications or download material on operating this cutter and associated programs? The manual from Roland is very basic and really doesn't cover troubleshooting topics very well. I don't want to be a pain by asking a million questions whilst I learn this beast I've tackled.

As I mentioned, I'm running Cut Studio with my cutter and my primary source of Artwork and Graphics is Adobe Illustrator CS2 & Photoshop CS. Thank you again for your advice!

Dan T.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

TAPcustoms said:


> Guess #2 was the correct diagnosis. I had the right hand roller in the dark.
> 
> I'm assuming my upgrade isn't complete as my cutting input was started, the cutter head went through a small sequence of motion, but no cutting. The blade never dropped and there was no action from the motor, other than tracing some paths and then stopping.
> 
> ...


Go to the Roland site
http://www.rolanddga.com/asd/support/wizard/

Look through the software section, you will find a few pdf's that might help. 

I use CS (Mac) and the plug-in to do all my cutting. You will need to check for the latest version on the website above.

You might set it up and try cutting from CS2 on your PC.
If it works, that would point the problem to CutStudio.

Have you tried moving your cutter back to the XP to make sure your cutter is working?


----------



## TAPcustoms (Mar 24, 2007)

Almost got it down, not bad so far. I had been going back and forth on both PC's to confirm issues, but most of the faults were my own. Found a few more topics that helped me narrow down my issues and worked through them all day today.

I have a detailed Dragon illustration that I cut as a stencil on vinyl for airbrushing. A little too detailed, so cutting took a good amount of time for two 4" x 10" copies and a ton of type. Now it's time to get my nightlife started and get to applying this stuff!

Thanks again for all the help and I'll make sure I get some finished photos of the work.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh I know those dragons well. I have one that takes at least 1.5 hours to weed and wouldnt dream of downsizing it for a shirt.


----------

